# Is Collecting Multiple Armies Inevitable?



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Next month it will have been one year since I was introduced to WH40K. In the year that I've been playing, I've gotten to know players outside of my gaming circle. One thing that I've noticed is that (with the exception of me) everyone has multiple armies. Most have two, a few have three, and one (who's worked at a GW-affiliated store for over ten years) has every single army and more besides (I've seen his SM armies: Ultramarines, White Scars, DA, BA, BT, and Space Wolves).

So I'm wondering, is collecting multiple armies inevitable? Or are there heretics out there who have stayed with only one army in the years they've played this hobby?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

6 years, one army - DA. Though then again that may just be due to lack of funds :laugh:


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

I have kept to my Warriors of chaos for 3 years now but i'm starting Deamons at the moment so i guess i'm not really counting anymore. SOme people i know ave kept to their starting army just because they like them the most.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

From people iv talked to and myself included i think most gamers do eventually start collecting other armies, i started out on csm, i now also have SM, WoC, Daemons, Space Wolves, Imperial Guard. I think there to many nice models and armies just to collect one.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i'd say its inevitable, its just a matter of time.

some will start another army every other Wednesday, some will start one every few years.

currently, i collect; imperial guard, grey knights, necrons and i am eyeing up some ravenwing in a serious manner....


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I have had a collection of every army at least once. 

Currently (after a massive cleanout) I only maintain a game capable force of every xenos army. 

As well as this I have Lizardmen and Tomb Kings for WHF so I say yes, multiple armies happens at one point or another.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have Chaos marines, traitor guard, dark mechanicus(GK) and Chaos demons. I only collect chaos. So technically i consider that to be one faction.(Sort of) I used to have about 4000pts of nids but i couldn't really get into them. So i sold them. For me it is all about chaos. I don't think i will play anything else.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I tend to change armies periodically as the current one is starting to seem repetitive in one or more hobby aspects: it is usually modelling/painting although I did start Thousand Sons because I started to find Marine fluff unengaging.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I think at the end of the day it will happen especialy with out of date codexes.

My main army is Dark Eldar, love everything about them fluff and everything. Would of been my first army back when i started 6/7 years ago but with them being old at the time is was told the learning curve woukd be stupidly high for a beginner so never stsrted them and went for a different army, but always loved them. If i were just getting into the hobby in the last year or so DE would be my only army no problem. Saying that i have always loved Farsight lists, Chaos Legions, Adeptus Mechanicus SoB, Salamanders, Iron Hands etc and if any of them were to ever get a release i woukd probably start an armt with them.

I think its natural to look at other armys as your interest in 40k and its fkuff grows.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I have 3 40K armies - IG, vanilla SM, and Pure Death Wing, but did have a fourth, Daemonhunters, but didn't like the new GK Codex so sold the lot.

I'm not a bandwagoner and as much a collector as a gamer, so I'll be sticking to these 3 and just increasing IG which I've played since 3rd Ed...3K of SM and DW is enough, but IG has many avenues open for collecting/building different forces.

Then there's Fantasy and Warmachine as well...different story though I guess.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I started with Tyranids. Then I gave them up for Necrons. Then I took up Fantasy and started a Daemon army (A pretty sizeable on, too for the like... 6 months we played) and I've recently started collecting Raven Guard. Not to mention the random crap I own. I've got about 1500 points of Raven Guard, 500 points of Ultramatines and two units of Dire Avengers on the shelf. On top of this, my bits box contains Chaos Space marine parts, more tyranid aprts, a Malifaux Miniature and random little bits like heads from loads of armies.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I was CSM all the way, Had a EC theme army, Red Corsair Army, and even a small WE army. However since SWs and DE sarted to WRECK my lists everytime due to their awsomeness I had no choice but to start collecting IG. Something I ment to do for awhile. I say its inevitable. If you like winning more than losing that is.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Yep. Looking around my room I see a 2000 point Legion of the Damned (vanilla) force, a 1000 point SW force, a 1000 point DeathWing force, 500 or so points of Ravenwing, a 500 point FleshTearer force, 750 points of Dark Eldar that I'm working on at the moment, some Eldar units (Dire Avengers and Striking Scorpions), not to mention the random units and models I've bought as painting projects. 

There would also be a large Chaos and Ork force, but they were unfortunately stolen some years ago.

I think I may have a problem. Anyone got the number for PlastiCrack Anonymous?


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

I started collecting TAU in 2001, when their new Codex came out. I hoarded up, and they were really good, i collected more TAU, and more suits, gettin a sizeable force,

And after playing many games, over a year or 2, I got bored of shootin phases, and wanted more CC, I started Word Bearers with loads of Demons and demonettes =)

I loved it, and got that Army up to speed and tournements where played..

Then I acidentally bought 1500 pts of Necrons, then I wanted Orcs, then IG, then Salamanders, then Nids... Then finally Dark Eldar..

so 11 years later and lots of painting and playing done, I`d say it is inevatable..

Why ???

CAuse I love this fucking game! simple as that:clapping:


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah, I want to say it's something of an inevitable. I started with Necrons but had collected Tau and Chaos by the end of 9 years.

But don't do it- you will regret it sooner or later should you ever begin to grow disinterested!

I'm getting rid of my Tau and Chaos and I'll be damned if it's not hard as hell to do. It's like having to cut off your own arm with a rusty spoon in order to free yourself from being pinned by a boulder.


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

Stay Focused, TAU and Chaos with get some loving soon, and you will polish them once more, and Laugh that wickedly evil laugh!


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes it is.

You start one army, by the time you have (finally) nearly got it completed, you go "Oh wow the new (insert army) codex and models are out I want those instead of this boring old rubbish". (This can apply to GF's aswell).

That and the fact Tzeentch runs GW and so you have to always be changing your army to appease him.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

yes it is, started with lizzies, went to Dark elves, deamons, nids, IG


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, guys. It's helped me put my feelings into perspective. 

Due to circumstances I won't get into a friend of mine that I introduced to the game leaves his Ork army with me. And due to the same circumstances, I've built his army. 

As a favor to him, I've been looking for Ork vehicle (and model) proxies/conversions, so I've had Orks on the brain for a couple of months now and at some point I began seriously thinking about picking up some of the models and such for myself rather than for him (and justify it by saying, I'll loan it to him for use).

Earlier today, I picked up the Ork codex, justifying it by saying I can loan it to my friend (twice he came over to play and forgot his codex, so we wound up playing video games and other things).

I don't quite want to admit it to myself right now, but I'm probably going to build up a waaagh during the year.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

owning only one army is not a good idea because of codex creep. If I had stayed with CSM only, I would be fighting an uphill battle all the time. The more armies I own, the more likely it is I will have at least 1 with a good codex out lol.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, I'm not at my one year mark yet but I started at Ultramarines (due to some U moulded shoulder pads), then read Rynn's World and painted the rest of my marines as Crimson Fists. 

I made the purchase of a couple of Ravenwing Battleforce boxes to build up my Crimson Fists even more. My birthday came along and my mom gifted me a Master of the Ravenwing, thanks to the fact my LGS owner pays attention to my purchases. So, now I have a Ravenwing. My wife also happened to get me a Deathwing for our anniversary. So, quasi DA in the works.

Sold off the remainder of my Magic cards and somehow ended up with Necrons.

Multiple armies are so inevitable.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

13500 points of fully painted Blood Angels here. 

I did start a small Chaos Daemon Army a couple of years ago but that quickly stopped.

I am tempted to start a Warhmammer Army sometime but never get round to it or can't justify the added cost as I haven't finished the BA army yet and will keep spending on that.

I do collect board games too though and paint the mini's you get with those, so maybe that's the inevitability in my collecting world!


----------



## Madden (Jan 22, 2012)

To me it seems inevitable even if it's just different flavors of marines, start with the vanilla then change the style suddenly it's a new army being built, then have a change for maybe a xeno race or non power armoured one and there's another army, sure it won't be quick but to me it happens.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

D-A-C said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> You start one army, by the time you have (finally) nearly got it completed, you go "Oh wow the new (insert army) codex and models are out I want those instead of this boring old rubbish". (This can apply to GF's aswell).
> 
> *That and the fact Tzeentch runs GW and so you have to always be changing your army to appease him*.


D-A-C says it best. Also, I'm stealing that quote for my sig.


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

I would have to say it's inevitable. Let's look at the 3 most common reasons people collect an army (In no particular order):

1. Their friends play
2. Collect the Models for painting purposes
3. Like the Black Library novels, and come to the game because of them.


1. This is how I got into the game, 16ish years ago. (2nd edition shout out). All my friends were playing it, and I was there when my best friend was picking up his codex. He suggested I should play, so I flipped through them quickly, and decided on the Angels of Death Codex. ( a BA and DA double codex). So I spent maybe 10-15 minutes deciding my first army. Now, granted I happen to have chosen wisely, because I love my BA (18000+pts and growing). But I could have easily chosen another army and that would have been my first army, and then later down the road I would have realized I liked the BA and switched to them. 

2. A lot of people at my FLGS buy the models they like the look of, just to paint up and put on a shelf. After they find enough models they like the look of, they will check out the codex that goes with it. Then they can fill out and have a playable army. But, what's that on their shelf? Why it's pieces to another army. Let's check out the codex for that army. Why, it's pretty cool too. Maybe I should get a few more models for it. Etc.

3. This group already knows a lot of the fluff so they have a good idea the army they want to play. Now they may decide to get more than one because they like the fluff for multiple armies etc, but they've at least made an informed choice.


All in all, most of the gamer's I know own more than one army. Or have had a space marine army, sold it and bought X army. Or vice versa. So yeah, I think it's inevitable that more than one army is purchased. Although most probably aren't as bad as I am.

Armies/Approx Points/ Reason I bought them:

1. Blood Angels 18000+ Was in an FLGS decided to start the game.
2. Imperial Guard 8000+ Love the idea of tons of tanks and men
3. Eldar 6000+ Loved the colorful paint schemes, and specialized forces
4. Tyranids 4000+ Starship Troopers, all the way
5. Dark Eldar 1000+ Elite CC specialists
6. Necrons 3000+ Undead killer robots=awesome
7. Tau 4000+ At the time, they were shootier than the IG, and my main comp was IG.
8. Grey Knights 1000+ Best of the Best. Just like everything about them.


P.S. The starter kits come with stuff for two armies, so you've already got the beginnings of a second army in your game room.


----------



## arizonajirt (Apr 5, 2011)

I thought it was a well known fact that GW uses crack in their molds. I started collecting SM's in March 2011. I have gone completely nuts and got the "oh, Shiney!!!" bug. I started with Raven Guard (9700 pts) then added in Imperial Guard (4500 pts) and kept going on with Orks (3000 pts and sold them), Grey Knights (1750 pts), Space Wolves (4700 pts), Necrons (unknown points), Space Sharks (about 750 pts), and now Elysian Drop Troops (about 1000 pts for now).


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> It's like having to cut off your own arm with a rusty spoon in order to free yourself from being pinned by a boulder.


I see what you did there.

Back on topic I know its practically inevitable. Due to lack of space I normally can hold about 2 armies there at any one time (although these can be huge). 

When I started I collected a vast amount of Eldar (roughy 7000 points worth over 7 years. All painted craply.) but got bored of the army list eventually as I ran out of creativity. I moved onto Space Marines to see what T4 might be like. Being me I had to create a crazy theme and now have roughly 2500 points of tiger striped marines that were fun to use (I intend to keep these since I love the paint job I did on them). 

On the side I collected a sizable Skaven army so until recently I only used Space Marines or Skaven to play as. I had decided to try making a brand new Eldar army when the new book comes out but now I have decided to collect a Corsair force from IA:11 which will evolve into an Eldar army at some point.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

yes it is and so is collecting the same army several times, i have had no less than 3 40k Eldar armies (black red and green), also had marines ,orks,templars, space wolves twice and nids, i have also has eldar in epic and BFG and nids in epic. Also collected multiple blood bowl teams, multiple necromunda gangs, every version of space hulk, several fantasy armies including empire twice,but also skaven and Orcs and undead.

mostly i have painted & played with the models for a while then sold them on and invested the money in the next army to paint.


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

I started peroperly on the hobby about 2 years back. I playes only Chaos marines for some 9 months, then started lusting after the new DE models. The second army is not complete yet thanks to the GW embargo, though.

As I see it, having a second army is a good way to both keep your interest by giving you a secnd choice of rules and models, and helping you not get too used to just your way of using your primary army, tactics-wise.


----------



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm already considering collecting some other models (Mostly from Tyranids, Dark Eldar, and Moria) because of how they look and the possible modelling/painting.

All the while my Tau army if kitted out fully reaches around a meager 1000k point.

Of course, I'm also buying some Necron warriors from my friend who's quitting Necrons (Due to Ward ruining Necron fluff and due to all the new models). Why you ask?

Simply to convert them with Tau bits and make them join the Greater Good. Something my friends hate and I abuse fully.

Hell, I tried to buy my other friend's Chaos Spehss Marines and convert them as well even though it doesn't make sense..... Then again, do you really want to see a Khrone Berserker sharing a ride with a Necron Warrior on a Hammerhead adorned with both IG and Tau symbol and bits?


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I wouldn't say it's inevitable but it's pretty likely. I tried to stick with my CSM but got drawn in by SM, Orks and more recently IG.


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

I started playing marines but wanted dark eldar but i was told that there would be a new codex and they were hard to play, so i waited until the new codex came out and got them but will probably get more eldar/dark angels at some point. and I have just started tomb kings in fantasy


----------



## Hrolleif (Jan 29, 2012)

I started with Space Wolves, moved into Legion of the Damned, and for giggles I'm going to pick up some Grey Knights and I'm also looking into conversions for Custodes.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

yes, it probably is. k:


----------



## shufflingeveryday (Feb 5, 2012)

I would have to say it isn't a GUARUNTEE that you are going to have more than 1. Personally, i own IG, DE, and Orks. But, one of my friends i take to the local hobby shop to play has been using his Space Marines for about 2 years now. Suprising! He enjoys the look and play style of them, although he has recently been thinking of starting necrons, he is still going strong on 1 army!


----------



## Ferrous (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes, we are all doomed to finance gw for years to come.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Well, I've succumbed it seems. I picked up some Orks. And when I took delivery, I found out that there was some Chaos in there as well. I checked with the guy; he said to keep them. 

So, yeah, I now have SM, Orks, and Warriors of Chaos from WHFB (though that wasn't intentional). I've realized though that I'm not going to worry about it. I'm having fun developing my painting and modeling skills with the Orks, and I'm still playing with my SM. As for Chaos, I may use them as bitz. I like the look of the helmets so I'm sawing off the horns; the helmets go to my SM and the horns go to the Orks. I am also considering using the rest of the Chaos bodies as well, bodies on terrain pieces I'm planning. Now I just need the time to do all of this.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

LoTR Dwarfs, 40k SM and IG, and recently Dwarfs with Fantasy.. i say it's not inevitable but you gotta keep tabs on it. otherwise it will go without you even noticing.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

It took a few years and 20k+ of Eldar before I would expand into another army. After that I decided to be adventurous and try a completely different race. So now I have a nice little Dark Eldar army, too. It will never be as large as the Eldar one, but it is there.

Whenever I shop for Apoc, which is most of my more recent purchases, it is always just for Eldar. DE have the short end of that stick.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I originally sold all my ancient GW stuff (bar a complete RT eldar army I found in the loft last month) with the intent on getting one army, and sticking with that. I love my ork army to bits...

... which is why I have a battle company of Space Wolves too... and a fleet for BFG... And Space Hulk and Dreadfleet...

And a FoW army...

40k I love to bits, having played it for years then taken about an 8 year break, I came back to it intending to stick to one army. I have the same points for my orks and wolves, and want to start on another army, possibly LotR, but maybe just Tau or Chaos Marines...

Sadly, I know I've bought about 3 times the amount of gear I originally sold, and sadly I know I'll keep buying it. But it's not as dangerous as ragging my bike around Wales was, and it doesn't give me horrendous hangovers, so I reckon I've got another two armies in me before I stop :biggrin:


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm a 40K opportunist, and I'm building my third army in two years. I got back into the game when some hapless soul happily sold me about $250 worth of Tyranids for $30. So I built them into a useable army then promptly sold them. Used the proceeds to build a Blood Angels jumper army, which I then sold after playing them in a tournament. Paid for the army and my entry fee! 

Now I'm working on a Space Wolves army, with the goal of having them finished by the summer tournament season. I'll probably sell them off as well and look for the next deal to come along via Craigslist or a garage sale. 

Sort of like house flipping for wargaming. Buy low, fix it up, and sell high. I'm not making any money off of it aside from what goes into the next purchase, but that's why it's a hobby and not a business. I'd like to start up a Chaos or Demon army next just because I think it would be a lot of fun to model.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

ohiocat110 said:


> Sort of like house flipping for wargaming. Buy low, fix it up, and sell high. I'm not making any money off of it aside from what goes into the next purchase, but that's why it's a hobby and not a business. I'd like to start up a Chaos or Demon army next just because I think it would be a lot of fun to model.


I have to say that I've never heard of anyone doing this (in my area anyways, and I've only been in the game for about a year). 

I guess besides gluing bitz back on and (re)basing them, what else do you do? (I'm assuming that you don't paint more than an undercoat/primer as anything more would push up the money/time/effort that you're not going to be able to recoup.)


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> I have to say that I've never heard of anyone doing this (in my area anyways, and I've only been in the game for about a year).
> 
> I guess besides gluing bitz back on and (re)basing them, what else do you do? (I'm assuming that you don't paint more than an undercoat/primer as anything more would push up the money/time/effort that you're not going to be able to recoup.)


I converted Carnifexes to a Tervigon and Tyrannofex, and the rest was assembly and basing (which for that army is a huge pain). The Blood Angels were completely painted, flocked, and detailed.

The trick is buying disorganized lots and turning them into playable units, which people will pay more for. Like finding the good old lot of 40 random space marines somebody is unloading on ebay. Fix them up into three Tactical and two Devestator squads, and you can easily double your money. Then buy more Marines...rinse...repeat. It's really just a matter of knowing the value of the models. Like I said, it's pretty random and not much of a way to make money, but it's a good way to try out a bunch of different armies.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes, I think that it is inevitable. The trick is to stick to a few and move them through to completion.


----------

